

Ask HN: Who is the most secure domain registrar? - derstang

Following up on the recent story of the $50,000 twitter handle being lost (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7141532) I have been attempting to figure out which registrar offers the best security (e.g. multi-factor authentication) among the registrars that have solid business practices. Who do you recommend as the most secure domain registrar?
======
Rodeva
Name.com has a version of MFA they rolled out about a year ago:

[http://www.name.com/blog/general/security/2012/12/our-vp-
of-...](http://www.name.com/blog/general/security/2012/12/our-vp-of-awesome-
explains-namesafe-the-free-and-easy-way-to-protect-your-domains/)

